# [libertés!] SOPA, PIPA, mais où est magic banana?

## truc

Bonjour à tous,

Si vous n'êtes pas encore tombé sur un site "engagé" ce matin, vous pouvez toujours aller ici http://www.fsf.org/

Bon, d'habitude y'a magic banana qui nous fait un bilan que je lis avec beaucoup d'attention, mais là rien et j'avoue être un peu perdu...

Sur la page de wikipedia je lis des choses comme, interdire le streaming de contenu protégé etc.. Et comme moyen de pénaliser les méchants, je vois "priver des revenus publicitaires", "plus de virement par paypal"...

Donc, il faut qu'on m'explique, on est d'accord que l'interdiction est normale, non? Ce qui pose problème ici, c'est bien la "punition" à la big brother, c'est bien ça?

Merci:)

----------

## Magic Banana

Je suis là.   :Razz: 

J'écris de moins en moins sur ce forum (ne connaissant pas les dernières spécificités à Gentoo) et de plus en plus sur le forum de Trisquel GNU/Linux que j'utilise maintenant depuis plusieurs années (100% libre : ya bon). Pour un résumé en français du problème SOPA/PIPA (qui mérite bien les actions de blackout entreprises par Wikipédia, la FSF, La Quadrature du Net, etc.), il y a cette dépêche de DLFP.

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour les anglophones, ce résumé de l'Electronic Frontier Foundation est une bonne lecture (et, malheureusement, ce n'est pas de la science fiction).

----------

## barul

Il est joli le forum de Trisquel.

----------

## truc

Oki, j'y vois plus clair déjà, merci!

----------

